# creamer from the monticello



## Usnslacker (Jan 18, 2012)

Found a site where old plates, cups, bowls and alike have been dumped and broken along with old bottles.  among the finds were several pieces that had a crest or coat of arms form from "The Monticello" of Thomas Jefferson fame.  The creamer is imported from Chelsea England from John Maddock & Sons LTD via Dulin and Martin in Washington DC (hotel services).  I think its from around 1896 to no later than 1930.  Has anyone seen this before and or know where I can find any info on it.  I have contacted The Monticello in DC and am waiting a reply.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 18, 2012)

another view


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello AMCS,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for showing us some stuff. I'd really like to see some larger, focusy photos of this guy, please.






 "Dulin & Martin Co.

 Connecticut and L. It was apparently "Washington's best house for china and glassware," back when paper plates and sporks weren't the order of the day. From the 1930 edition of "The Book of Washington," a boosterish book put out by the Washington Board of Trade.

 A check of the Post archives reveals that this was the La Salle Building at the southwest corner of Connecticut and L, and that Dulin & Martin relocated in 1935 to make way for National Recovery Administration offices. The building later housed a couple of storied restaurants, Duke Zeibert's and Sholl's Colonial Cafeteria, until it was razed in 1980." From.

 Imported by Dulin & Martin, made by Maddock & Sons, sounds like double wholesaled. There's several different Maddock marks:











> I have contacted The Monticello in DC and am waiting a reply.


 
 If you're thinking of the boutique hotel in Georgetown, I don't think that is the place.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  I would be happy to post better pics when I can figure out how to get shots in focus and still small enough to post.  I'll see what I can do when I get home.  Hopefully I can recover a few more intact pieces from that site.  If it isnt raining Sat I'll probably head out and see what I can find.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 19, 2012)

Ok, pls let me know if these pictures help in the identifying of the creamer.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 19, 2012)

a view of the crest


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2012)

> I would be happy to post better pics when I can figure out how to get shots in focus and still small enough to post.


 
 You're getting a little better on that focusing thing, AMCS, [8D]

 I cannot read the latin inscription on the crest. I see, The Coat of Arms is Jefferson's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "The motto[2] - "Ab eo libertas a quo spiritus" - has been translated as: "The spirit (comes) from him from whom liberty comes," or more freely, "He who gives life gives liberty." From. 

 There was a Monticello Hotel in Norfolk 1898-1918. It was rebuilt in 1919, and torn down in the 1970's.









From.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow. Great information.  I am actually living in Hampton Va so the Norfolk info fits.  Great pic of the Shore patrol guy on Granby St.  Well, the bottom of the creamer does have Hotel Department on it so it probalby did come from the Norfolk "the Monticello".  Do you think if I took it to a local antiques dealer he could tell me if its worth find more of?  Or because it was just from an old hotel its scrap?


----------

